# Guild Wars 2 - Releasetermin verschoben



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community!

Gerade hab ich eine E-Mail von Amazon.de bekommen, in der mitgeteilt wurde, das der Releasetermin von Guild Wars 2 verschoben wurde.
Neuer Termin ist der 28.September 2012

Hier die E-Mail:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Amazon.de hat eine wichtige Nachricht zu Ihrer aktuellen Amazon.de-Bestellung: xxxxxx
> 
> ...


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Amazon.de E-Mail (Tue, 08. May 2012 10:54:08)


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Mai 2012)

Ist nichts neues, dass sich ArenaNet Zeit nimmt. Hauptsache, es gibt genug Beta-Wochenenden, dann geht das für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

Solange ArenaNet auch auf die Community hört, ist das für mich auch in Ordnung!  
Dachte ich sag vorsichtshalber mal bescheid.


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Mai 2012)

4 Monate klingt realistisch. Müsste eigentlich genug Zeit sein, um die meisten Fehler der Beta auszumerzen. Freue mich auf das nächste Event, mal sehen, was sie bis dahin schon verändert haben.


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. Mai 2012)

Es ist keine offizielle Verschiebung des Veröffentlichungstermins, da schlicht keiner genannt wurde. Der Hersteller hat nur das Jahr 2012 als Veröffentlichungstermin angegeben. 



> release of _Guild Wars 2_ later this year.
> 
> -Mike O’Brien
> ArenaNet Founder and President



Quelle: Welcome to the Year of the Dragon – ArenaNet Blog


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch nirgends geschrieben, das es eine offizielle Verschiebung ist, oder das diese von ArenaNet bekannt gegeben wurde.! 

Ich bezog mich nur auf die Mail! 

Aber dieser Satz hier scheint auf jeden Fall nicht von ungefähr zu kommen:


> Wir  haben vom *Hersteller *erfahren, dass der angekündigte  Erscheinungstermin  leider nicht eingehalten werden kann. Diese  Verzögerung tut uns  ausgesprochen leid!


Wäre ja dann eine dreiste Lüge wenn dem nicht so wäre. 

Wenn Amazon nicht genau über das Datum bescheid weiß, sieht es nämlich so aus: 



Spoiler



Guten Tag, 

Amazon.de hat eine wichtige Nachricht zu Ihrer aktuellen Amazon.de-Bestellung: xxxxxx

Ihre Bestellung enthält diesen Titel: 
===================================================================== 
Risen 2: Dark Waters - Stahlbarts Schatz (PC) 


===================================================================== 

Wir  haben nun vom Hersteller erfahren, dass der angekündigte  Erscheinungstermin leider nicht eingehalten werden kann. Diese  Verzögerung tut uns ausgesprochen leid! 

Wir werden das Datum aktualisieren, sobald uns genauere Angaben des Herstellers vorliegen. Ihre Vorbestellung bleibt bestehen. 

Wir bitten Sie nochmals um Entschuldigung für diese Verzögerung und danken für Ihr Verständnis. 

(Dies  ist eine automatisch versendete E-Mail. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf  dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden, nicht aber  zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.) 

Freundliche Grüße 

Kundenservice Amazon.de 
http://www.amazon.de



Daher könnte es gut sein, das der 28.09.2012 das richtige Datum ist.


----------



## whaaaa (8. Mai 2012)

Das wäre definitiv uncool weil dann Ferien schon lang vorbei sind und ich wieder Arbeite muss >.<


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

whaaaa schrieb:


> Das wäre definitiv uncool weil dann Ferien schon lang vorbei sind und ich wieder Arbeite muss >.<


 Wie gesagt, sicher ist hier noch nichts. Aber ich werd mal beim Amazon-Support nachfragen, woher das Datum denn nun wirklich kommt.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Mai 2012)

schade dann muss ich wieder länger warten. wenn dann aber alles gut funktioniert, warte ich gerne. ein unfertiges produkt hilft auch keinen menschen.


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Mail impliziert, dass es offiziell sein soll (Stichwort: Hersteller). Hast du ja selbst zitiert. Dem ist aber nicht so.

Da Händler verkaufen wollen, sind sie kreativ wenn es um Veröffentlichungstermine geht. Dass, sie dann nicht den 31.12.2012 angeben ist nicht verwunderlich. 

Das Spiel ist Stand von vor zwei Wochen noch nicht optimiert. Wer an dem BetaWE teilgenommen hat kann das bestätigen. Keine Ahnung wie lange diese Optimierungsphase dauern wird. Außerdem sprechen mehrere noch bevorstehende BWE nicht für eine baldige Veröffentlichung des Titels. Vielmehr wird man diese Nutzen um das Spiel weiter zu verbessern (Adaption an den Markt). Ich halte Q4 für realistischer. Aber ich muss ja auch nichts verkaufen.


----------



## Alex555 (8. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Gerade hab ich eine E-Mail von Amazon.de bekommen, in der mitgeteilt wurde, das der Releasetermin von Guild Wars 2 verschoben wurde.
> Neuer Termin ist der 28.September 2012
> ...



Der alte termin war auch kein endgültiger termin, genau so wenig wie es der neue ist. 
Es ist Fakt, dass GW2 2012 erscheint, mehr nicht! Mehr hat Anet auch nie bestätigt, amazon hat immer nur das Quartalsende angegeben! Auch der 28.Sept ist wieder einmal ein Quartalsende, also würde ich keine 5€ auf dieses Release Datum setzen! 
 Das ist der Vorteil daran, dass man das Releasedatum mit :" When it´s ready" angibt! Dieser Termin ist aufschiebbar! 
Außerdem ist es nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd, ein Spiel im Sommer zu releasen, da hat der Großteil der Leute doch lieber Lust auf Schwimmbad! Zudem hätte ein früher Release bedeutet, dass nur wenige Betas (2-3) stattfinden hätte können, und die Vorverkaufsversion somit weniger rentabel ist, als 6 oder mehr Betas! 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Auch den 28.September würde ich nicht als definitiven Termin sehen!


----------



## Therianthropie (8. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar ein wenig erleichtert, weil ich möchte gern Diablo 3 und Guild Wars 2 spielen. 3-4 Monate später ist der erste D3 hype vorbei und ich kann auch mal was anderes spielen


----------



## DerBratmaxe (9. Mai 2012)

whaaaa schrieb:


> Das wäre definitiv uncool weil dann Ferien schon lang vorbei sind und ich wieder Arbeite muss >.<



Was haben Ferien mit Arbeiten zu tun


----------



## TheVoodoo (9. Mai 2012)

Erneut ein schlicht erdachtes Datum von Amazon. Vermutlich hat der Hersteller Amazon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Ende Juni ganz bestimmt nicht mit einem Release zu rechnen ist, daher hat Amazon einfach das nächste Quartalsende eingetragen. Aber wissen tun die genau so wenig wie alle anderen!


----------



## DerToerke (9. Mai 2012)

DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Was haben Ferien mit Arbeiten zu tun


 
Vielleicht ist er Lehrer


----------

